# Möchte gufirute aufbauen



## Pwacemaker1 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen blank zum zupfen auf Zander in der Elbe... Fische 10-18g Köpfe und einen selbstentwickelten Köder (ähnliche wie Stint) nur in 10cm low Aktion...

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr den predator blank von ADJ aufgebaut 2,70m 15-85g wurfgewicht...

Leider ist er sehr kopflastig und ich muss mit 120g am arsxxx ausbleien...

Am liebsten wäre mir ein weißer blank!!!

Darum dachte ich an diesen hier -75g: http://www.rutenbau.eu/shop/cts-cts-elite-csd-c-21_24_184.html

Oder an den SS3

Möchte ihn mit kr- beringen

Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar und freue mich über Antwort...

PEACE


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir ein weißer blank!!!
> 
> Darum dachte ich an *diesen hier -75g*
> 
> ...



Da würde ich eher zu diesem greifen :q


----------



## Seele (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Man kann alle Blanks in weiß lackieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher zu diesem greifen :q


 

 Zu welchem? #c


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Sorry,mein Fehler... Habe den Link eingefügt...

Und das man alle weiß lackieren LASSEN KÖNNTE, is mir bewusst...man hat aber wieder einbussen...


----------



## Seele (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Sorry,mein Fehler... Habe den Link eingefügt...
> 
> Und das man alle weiß lackieren LASSEN KÖNNTE, is mir bewusst...man hat aber wieder einbussen...


 

die wären? 

außerdem kann man Blanks auch SELBER lackieren.


----------



## siloaffe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Sachemal wen willst hier eigentlich verarxchen! 
Die tage jammerst wegen ner Rolle tape da du fast keine kohle hast und das du deinen hund nicht anständig versorgen kannst un jetzt solls n CTS / CSD  für 165 Taler sein, hauptsache weiß.... 

Ich bin raus und von mir brauchst in keiner Weise mehr ne Antwort zu erwarten!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zu welchem? #c



Naja, da der TE so freundlich war den Startpost nach meinem Post zu editieren, kann man meinen Kommentar jetzt nicht mehr verstehen ....


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Da war doch mal was :m


----------



## spike999 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

auf in die zweite runde :q


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Hab grad'n Déjà-vu


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Der blank wird dicker,dadurch verliert die rute an Performance (Aktion) und da die ss3 nicht glatt sondern geriffelt ist, und nicht glatt, sieht das vielleicht etwas komisch aus...

Und keine Angst,mein hund ist versorgt... Mir fehlte ne bürste,die ich aber seit 2Tagen habe... Also leidet mein hund nicht drunter,wenn ich mir bis Ende des Jahres ne rute zusammenspare...


----------



## Wallersen (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Wenns unbedingt weiß sein muss und lackieren für dich nicht in Frage kommt wirds wohl kaum Alternativen zu CTS geben.

Und so ne hauch dünne Lackschicht versaut die Aktion eines Blanks wohl kaum, auch die CTS Blanks sind einfach lackiert, so wie viele viele andere Blanks auch.

120g Kontergewicht kommt mir aber enorm viel vor, vielleicht zu schwer beringt oder den Griff zu kurz gehalten ? manch eine Rute kommt fertig aufgebaut nicht mal auf 120g..


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Jeder blank ist lackiert...die meisten nur klar...

Außerdem weiß ich nicht,womit ich lackieren muss...würde epoxidharz nehmen und weiße farbpigmente reinmischen... Aber Ahnung vom lackieren habe ich auch keine... Also wenn,würde ich lackieren lassen,falls es noch jemand anbietet,wie Karl Bartsch... Da muss ich aber erstmal nachfragen... Ob ich das hinkriege? Kp!!!

Die Ringe würden mir von t24 emfpolen... Ich habe als Abschlusskappe nur so'n ei und dann Splitgrip...und die Rolle ist schon sehr weit hinten...dazu habe ich noch ne sau schwere Rolle aber nur n grafit rollenhalter...is aber auch nur n blank für 32€ gewesen um zu sehen,ob ich so'n Teil zusammengenagelt bekomme...


----------



## Xeffex (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Wow. Einfach nur wow. 
Dass es wirklich Menschen gibt die der Meinung sind nach dem Chaos im letzten Thread hier mit quasi genau der gleichen Fragestellung qualifizierte Hilfe zu bekommen.

Wahnsinn...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Ich frage hier nach einem blank,nicht nach dem Aufbau!!!!!


----------



## Keyless (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Außerdem weiß ich nicht,womit ich lackieren muss...würde epoxidharz nehmen und weiße farbpigmente reinmischen... Aber Ahnung vom lackieren habe ich auch keine... Also wenn,würde ich lackieren lassen,falls es noch jemand anbietet,wie Karl Bartsch... Da muss ich aber erstmal nachfragen... Ob ich das hinkriege? Kp!!!

 Zum Glück hast du ja nur nach nem Blank gefragt.

 Peinlich?
 Ja, aber mach weiter so. 
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Arango (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Keyless schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich nicht,womit ich lackieren muss...würde epoxidharz nehmen und weiße farbpigmente reinmischen... Aber Ahnung vom lackieren habe ich auch keine... Also wenn,würde ich lackieren lassen,falls es noch jemand anbietet,wie Karl Bartsch... Da muss ich aber erstmal nachfragen... Ob ich das hinkriege? Kp!!!
> 
> Zum Glück hast du ja nur nach nem Blank gefragt.
> 
> ...



:vik:#6


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Das ändert nicht's daran,dass ich n blank Suche... Auch wenn ich nicht weiss,womit ich lackiere... Darf ich nicht erwähnen,dass ich vom lackieren keine Ahnung habe? Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung,dass ich das nicht kann und das auch noch erwähnt habe tut mir auch leid,dass wenn jemand von selbst lacken spricht,ich ihn nicht ignoriere und erklärt habe,dass ich es nicht weiß wie es geht...

JA,ICH HABE NUR NACH NEM BLANK GEFRAGT, ODER SEHT IHR NE FRAGE,WIE ICH LACKIERE,WAS FÜR RINGE ICH KAUFEN SOLL,OHNE DAS ICH WEIS,WELCHEN BLANK ICH ÜBERHAUPT NUTZE?

Ich habe keine andere Frage gestellt!!!!


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Bitte nicht im Keim ersticken , es währe Schade.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Mich vermisst keiner  also auch nicht so dramatisch


----------



## Keyless (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Ernsthaft, schreibs du schneller als du denkst?
 Du glaubst also wirklich noch nach den vorangegangenen Sachen hat hier auch nur irgendjemand die Muse seine Zeit für dich zu verschwenden(wie ich gerade).
 Ansonsten weiter so-du bist auf dem richtigem Weg.
 gruss Ulf


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Nee,ich schreib wie es ist...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Zu meiner Beerdigung würde auch niemand kommen,also wozu soll ich mir über sowas Gedanken machen? 

Wäre es so schlimm gewesen,hier 2-3 blankes aufzuzählen,die in Frage kämen? Is schlimmer als n beinbruch,wa?

Wollte nur,ach is auch egal...

Kann mein Geld dann auch zum Fenster rauswerfen,das Klo runterspülen oder ich zerfetze die scheine und mische sie meinem hund ins fressen... Warum fragt man wohl,oder meldet sich überhaupt im Forum an... Um Rat zu bekommen bei Sachen,die man selber nicht weiß... Aber danke...ich hol mir n bambusstock mit ner strippe dran... Werde ich wohl für 300€ kriegen oder ich spare noch etwas,falls nicht...

Habt ihr n Plan,was für'n wurfgewicht ich da brauche?


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295074


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Und Nu?


----------



## Fox1 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

hab ne Frage..was ist das


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Und Nu?


Lies dir den verlinkten Thread doch mal durch, und dann Wunder dich nochmal, warum dir keiner helfen will.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Is mir doch ladde


----------



## shafty262 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Fox1 schrieb:


> hab ne Frage..was ist das


Nen Bild


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Shafty


----------



## Arango (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Is mir doch ladde



 ;+

Mach mal besser zu, wird langsam zum Affenzirkus.


----------



## Keyless (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Er hat doch nur nach Hilfe gefragt, wofür Foren ja nun mal da sind!
 Sein Betragen gleich einer offenen Hose ist egal. 
 gruss Ulf


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Dachte auch,das Foren dafür da sind,hab mich wohl geirrt...

Soll ich jetzt bitte,bitte machen,damit ich Vorschläge für ein paar blanks bekomme? War immer nett,aber wenn nur dumme Sprüche kommen,keiner hilft und ich eh der Arsch bin,warum soll ich mich dann nicht wie einer verhalten?

Habe freundlich gefragt,ob mir wer einen Tipp geben kann,was den blank angeht... Gut,dass man selber lackieren kann,wusste ich nicht...aber kaum antworte ich darauf und erwähne,dass ich nicht weiß,wie es geht,werde ich dumm angemacht,dass ich ja doch nicht nur nach nem blank gefragt habe... Kp,warum,verstehe ich nicht...wenn jemand mir einen Tipp gibt,darf ich nicht erwähnen,dass ich das nicht kann?

Wenn es n affenzirkus wird,was machst Du dann hier? @aragon


----------



## strignatz (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Der: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=1027
Oder der: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=170


----------



## Keyless (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Du hast freundlich gefragt?
 Deine Selbtswarnehmung steht also komplett gegen das Gros derer die du ja hier so nett befragt hast.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> und ich eh der Arsch bin,warum soll ich mich dann nicht wie einer verhalten?


Weil Du sonst hier gesperrt wirst - ne Warnung hattest Du diesbezüglich schon.
Nun halt ne Verwarnung..

@ alle:
KEIN gegenseitiges anmachen/anzicken - egal wer angefangen hat oder nicht aufhört, sonst gibts hier schnell mehr Punkte für mehr User.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Süß...

Wolltest Du mir nicht n Arzt empfehlen,der hier ne Internet Leitung ans Haus legt?

Wie stimm es hier auf mal ist...


----------



## strignatz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Ich verabschiede mich schon mal von dir


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*

Jo, der hat jetzt erst mal 6 Monate Pause zum nachdenken über Ton und Umgang hier.
Wer nicht hören will...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Möchte gufirute aufbauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jo, der hat jetzt erst mal 6 Monate Pause zum nachdenken über Ton und Umgang hier.
> Wer nicht hören will...



Hoffentlich ist die Rute dann fertig und kann hier vorgestellt werden...


----------

